#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Help with occult information

## unReality_Artist

Still getting out of my forum lurking habbit and making another post! Forgive me if I placed this under the wrong subforum. Move it if need be.

I've already introduced myself so let me get to the point. I need some help if anyone can lend a hand. Ever since I was a kid I had a huge facination in the worlds and domains beyond average modern human experiences. To experience them was my dream. I am very interested in the occult and metaphysical field, and I have gathered scattered information on various subjects over the years in my youth. However I am new to many occult subjects and inexperienced. I am not sure where to begin.
Instead of posting this in individual subforums (referring to the subject in question ie astral, chaos magick etc) I thought I'd give it a shot here. What I need to find out is where to begin; finding the fundamentals.

My area of interest spans. Chaos, ceremonial, astral and planar physics/projections, meditation, energy works, just to name a few. If anyone can refer to sources, links or books I'd be greatfully happy. I've probably missed some posts here that would've helped me a ton; please let me know!

Also, I heard from a fellow that this is the new site of the older OccultForums.com. Is there anyway to access the old site posts/archive? It is a shame to lose all that great information. Such a treasure trove!

----------


## spiritual_aspirant

Miracles Through Pranic Healing by Master Choa Kok Sui
Advanced Pranic Healing by Master Choa Kok Sui
Pranic Psychotherapy by Master Choa Kok Sui

Psychic Self Defense For Home and Office by Master Choa Kok Sui

Achieving Oneness With The Higher Soul by Master Choa Kok Sui

Universal and Kabbalistic Meditation on The Lord's Prayer by Master Choa Kok Sui

----------


## unReality_Artist

That's a shame, I suppose it was a misunderstanding then. Thank you!

Spiritual Aspirant, thank you for the names!

----------

